# Sufficient OLV documentation



## JWash618 (Oct 22, 2010)

Is "fiberoptic intubation" sufficient documentation that the patient was on a one lung vent?


----------



## millortsui (Oct 22, 2010)

No, it does not.  If the notes said that a double lumen with the size above 35.  It is a better indication that the patient had undergone OLV.


----------



## gost (Oct 25, 2010)

We go by "OLV" or "(left or right) lung down."


----------

